# Check this out !!!Ducks Over Georgia "D.O.G"!!!



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2007)

My friend and I are working with other agencies to get this Org off the ground. We have put countless hours into this and we need everyone's help with this. We D.O.G. are a non-profit Org. 

                                                D.O.G. Mission Statement

The goals of  D.O.G. are very simple. We need to work together to embellish habitat in order to provide waterfowl hunting opportunities for future generations. 

Working with private  land owners and public land officials to encourage nesting and breeding .
Such as building nesting boxes , floating breeding pads and planting  a dependable food source.

                                                     What is D.O.G. ?
D.O.G. is a grass roots Org dedicated to improving waterfowl habitat and hunting opportunities in Georgia.
It is our goal to improve public lands  and eventually obtain private waterfowl refuges .
All  funds will be used locally within our state. 
D.O.G. would also sponsor  youth and  disabled  hunters in order to allow them to enjoy the great outdoors.
We want to involve our youth as much as possible to insure our hunting heritage will be passed on to future generations.
D.O.G. has the intentions of working with wildlife biologists  and state agencies in order to educate hunters about waterfowl conservation. By working together we can obtain our goals. 
For more info send me a e-mail @ kaseys@alltel.net 
 Thanks Jay


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2007)

Guys we all need to stick together on this. If we want to continue to have a place to go hunting on a real cold ducky morning then lets make this Org for Ga duck and waterfowl hunters work.


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 21, 2007)

sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Feb 22, 2007)

ME TO!! LET ME KNOW


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 22, 2007)

How is this different than local chapters of DU??


----------



## 8ball (Feb 22, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> How is this different than local chapters of DU??



Well D.U is a real big Org and I am a member.Not to knock D.U , but Georgia might see 2% of the money raised by D.U. I would like to see ponds, rivers and swamps developed in Georgia for Georgians. 
When we have fund raisers and banquets that money will go directly to helping our own duck habitat.


----------



## arrow4u (Feb 23, 2007)

this sounds like a GOOD start. we need to get back to the basics. one of the major problems that we have here in Georgia  is the lack of SAFE breeding and nesting grounds. WHEN WE UNITE WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!!! this organization WILL make a difference, 8ball you have my support. just imagine if only 50% of the ducks here had a successful breeding and hatch season, in a couple years the evidence would seen by everyone.


----------



## bird dog (Feb 23, 2007)

This sounds like a great idea let me know if i can help


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 24, 2007)

8ball said:


> Well D.U is a real big Org and I am a member.Not to knock D.U , but Georgia might see 2% of the money raised by D.U. I would like to see ponds, rivers and swamps developed in Georgia for Georgians.
> When we have fund raisers and banquets that money will go directly to helping our own duck habitat.




Which is why I maintain my DU membership, but have become active in the Georgia Chapter of Delta Waterfowl.  Delta is more responsive to its members and local chapters have more control over funds they raise.
www.gadeltawaterfowl.com


----------



## Sling (Feb 27, 2007)

_imagine if only 50% of the ducks here had a successful breeding and hatch season, in a couple years the evidence would seen by everyone._...
Arrow, yes that would be a good thing except most of the waterfowl we take here in GA, with the exception of the woodie, don't nest and hatch here.  If my understanding is correct, D.O.G. would like to create and sustain more shootable areas.


----------



## sweet 16 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Check with Lake Blackshear Group*

We raised money to put out over 100 wood duck boxes. Had them cut out at a local school. We put them together and hung them. Group was with Ga. Waterfowl Association but not totally happy with that situation.


----------



## arrow4u (Feb 27, 2007)

sling,  you are right on both  we do want to  help the breeding and also make some more and better places to hunt. BUT you have to have birds to shoot.
I didn't really think about it much until this weekend. I was ridding my nephew ( he is 4 years old) around the property and we saw 6 GIANT mallards ( deffinatly migraters ) on the little pond we have. I saw the fire in his eyes, but if we don't do something like yesterday he won't have anything to shoot at or experience the sun rise after a cold front or the birds cupped up inches off the water etc............... all the things that we as waterfowler live and WILL DIE FOR.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 27, 2007)

Arrow you are right. Just think if we teach our children about hunting and land conservation they might want to keep the land that has been handed down to them. It seems to me that everyone is selling land to developers and we are loosing waterfowl  and any other game habitat at an alarming rate. 
Sling the Woodie boxes might not have worked well with GWA but I am sure they did work. They might not have produced an awful lot of birds. This Org is going to do the same thing. If we want to hunt on a cold morning then we need to help out mother nature. As we all know big fat mallards are not native to this part of the world, but we can make our lands better so when they do migrate down they would want to stay here.


----------



## Sling (Feb 28, 2007)

I certainly agree that we need to protect out wetlands. However, one of the primary problems with waterfowling in GA is that if the ducks don't feel the need to migrate this far south, we can conserve and sustain all the wetlands we want, but we still won't have anything to shoot.


----------



## sweet 16 (Feb 28, 2007)

The wood duck boxes did well ....The GWA didn't.


----------



## take em (Feb 28, 2007)

sweet 16 said:


> The wood duck boxes did well ....The GWA didn't.



As co-founder of D.O.G. we are looking for all kinds of feedback.Let us know why you think GWA was not successful and what you think may be done to correct these problems.Without our fellow hunters help,this project would be very difficult.Give us the good and the bad.We need both sides of the issues to make this work.D.O.G. has every intention of working WITH hunters and we need all the information we can get.

Thanks,Brian


----------



## take em (Feb 28, 2007)

Sling said:


> I certainly agree that we need to protect out wetlands. However, one of the primary problems with waterfowling in GA is that if the ducks don't feel the need to migrate this far south, we can conserve and sustain all the wetlands we want, but we still won't have anything to shoot.



This is true Sling,but we do have some resident birds and this is the population we want to increase.Groups such as DU have done so much habitat improvement up north that the ducks only migrate when everything freezes over.When this happens I personally can see an increase in our duck population within a matter of a few days.We can not make the weather turn cold but we can improve our habitat and resident population.In doing this maybe some of these migraters will want to stick around.If we give them proper breeding grounds,maybe they would even stay and breed with some of our resident ducks.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 28, 2007)

take em said:


> This is true Sling,but we do have some resident birds and this is the population we want to increase.Groups such as DU have done so much habitat improvement up north that the ducks only migrate when everything freezes over.When this happens I personally can see an increase in our duck population within a matter of a few days.We can not make the weather turn cold but we can improve our habitat and resident population.In doing this maybe some of these migraters will want to stick around.If we give them proper breeding grounds,maybe they would even stay and breed with some of our resident ducks.



I will not support your group for the following reasons. 

1. Mallards are migratory and not native to Georgia. If you want Mallards, simply go out of state and hunt them where they are found on the wintering grounds. Establishing a "resident Mallard" population will have the same longterm result as the Canada Geese the state planted here- i.e. a non huntable population of feathered welfare rats.

2. Establishing more refuges will do nothing to help the hunter. We have too many refuges in the U.S. and Georgia already. 

3. You yourself state that weather is one of the most important criteria to Waterfowl migration - as nature intends. It sounds to me like your group is more interested in killing than helping Waterfowl.

Habitat is not an issue for wintering fowl as much as breeding ground. To increase the number of wild, migratory Ducks we must protect and purchase land in Canada and the Prairie Pothole region of the U.S.

My last question will be this- Does "D.O.G". plan to release any Mallards? If you plan or advocate a Mallard release program, plan on me being your first and most outspoken opponent. 

My money goes to proven, successful Waterfowl organizations.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 28, 2007)

8ball said:


> My friend and I are working with other agencies to get this Org off the ground. We have put countless hours into this and we need everyone's help with this. We D.O.G. are a non-profit Org.
> 
> D.O.G. Mission Statement
> 
> ...



"Private refuges"   

Lord, I can see where this is going........


----------



## 8ball (Feb 28, 2007)

agarr said:


> "Private refuges"
> 
> Lord, I can see where this is going........



For what ever reason you think it is funny for a group of guys wanting to do good by helping out mother nature is beyond me. Yes we hunt and that is the reason we started this Org. Not to be made fun of by others like you. All we are tring to do is make Georgia a better waterfowl state. I noticed back earlier in the season you were going to AK hunting , well this ain't AK and never will be but for those of us who have never been there this is all we got. 
As to the refuges comment. There can never be to many refuges. Look around every bit of land is being sold to sub-divisions and shopping malls and Quick Trips. Where are the native birds going to go or better yet when migratory birds do come down here where are they going to go AK. 
 I am not saying everyone has the same views on every idea but come on don't poke fun at someone tring to do somthing new and exciting.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 1, 2007)

8ball said:


> For what ever reason you think it is funny for a group of guys wanting to do good by helping out mother nature is beyond me. Yes we hunt and that is the reason we started this Org. Not to be made fun of by others like you. All we are tring to do is make Georgia a better waterfowl state. I noticed back earlier in the season you were going to AK hunting , well this ain't AK and never will be but for those of us who have never been there this is all we got.
> As to the refuges comment. There can never be to many refuges. Look around every bit of land is being sold to sub-divisions and shopping malls and Quick Trips. Where are the native birds going to go or better yet when migratory birds do come down here where are they going to go AK.
> I am not saying everyone has the same views on every idea but come on don't poke fun at someone tring to do somthing new and exciting.



AK is the abbreviation for Alaska.I have never been there. I do hunt Arkansas (and many other states every year). If you reside in GA, you must travel to kill many birds.  That is reality (even you state the fact in your earlier post)..

I noticed that you ignored the other points I wrote about.......that is interesting me greatly...

My comments are fairly succinct. "Private refuges" developed by feel good groups such as you propose, turn over time into small limited access hunting spots... I bet only members of "DOG" would have access. How does this help the hunters of the state?

 Is "DOG" going to propose a Mallard release program??

"Helping" Mother Nature  rarely works. Your plan has been tried before and failed miserably all over the Nation. 

Sorry that my experience and opinion is not to your liking, but it is reality.

If you want to raise money, donate it to Delta and DU. They will put more ducks in the skies than a refuge in GA...


----------



## muddy_feet (Mar 1, 2007)

AGARR, well put...


"release programs"...........ah, tammies....

All we need is more "Barney's" riding around with stickers on their trucks shoot "private" places with "wild" mallards claiming to save the wetlands.

Good idea in General but I would rather support our local DU and Delta programs.

Go talk to the "older hunters" people in the 70's, 80's or 90's....Georgia wasn't ever a waterfowl hotspot....
Weather is the only factor I've ever seen to hurt our hunting, whether it's (no)rain, or (no)cold.  

I'm not bashing your idea just not supporting it either.  I think I'll just go shoot pen raised quail.


----------



## sweet 16 (Mar 1, 2007)

To me the bottom line is providing habitat for breeding. It doesn't matter if it's Turkey,Quail,Deer or Ducks. About the only thing that really matters is restoring wildlife population each year. If a organization wants to improve Habitat I'm for them. Chances are in Ga. your kids first duck will be a Wood Duck.


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree with AGARR.  I think I will save my money and go to Arkansas to hunt mallards.  I do know the wood duck nest boxes work though, but putting money into a program to try and buy land in GA just doesn't do it for me.  I think part of the problem with GWA was that they raised money and did put up some nest boxes but they wanted to keep the hunting for a select few.  If you want a private place to hunt I would recommend saving your money and get into a good lease or buy your own land.


----------



## mdubnik (Mar 1, 2007)

I refuse to ever get involved in "internet wars" or "forum wars", but I have to ask a few questions. I'm not trying to ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy in anyone's wheaties, I'm just trying to understand the organization you're working on:

1) Will you advocate released birds?
2) Will this be a corporation, or will it be a self-run entity?
3) If the organization becomes incorporated, will the financial statements be audited?
4) If the organiztion is a self-run entity, what will the checks and balances be to ensure the money is handled in an ethical manner, and put to actual use towards the mission?
5) What will be the primary mode of raising funds...banquets? memberships? merchandise? corporate partnerships?
6) You said that "It is our goal to improve public lands and eventually obtain private waterfowl refuges"...tell me more about what you plan to do on public lands and then explain how the system of private refuges would be chosen, established, and then managed?
7) In regards to your difference from DU, you said "Well D.U is a real big Org and I am a member... but Georgia might see 2% of the money raised by D.U. I would like to see ponds, rivers and swamps developed in Georgia for Georgians." 
DU has conserved over 20,000 acres in Georgia at a cost of over $6,250,000 since 1988. That seems like more than 2%...my question is this, if your organization can raise $6,250,000 in the next 20 years, how do you see it benefitting waterfowl habitat in Georgia and thus increasing a sustainable waterfowl population?
8) You said, "As we all know big fat mallards are not native to this part of the world, but we can make our lands better so when they do migrate down they would want to stay here".
My question is this, how will your organization attempt to alter lands so that when/if mallards migrate here, they will want to stay and ignore their natural instinct to leave?
9) My final, and most serious question is in regards to another quote you made, "Groups such as DU have done so much habitat improvement up north that the ducks only migrate when everything freezes over."
*Ducks migrate south when everything freezes up, period. How has the habitat work done by DU in the PPR affected this natural migration? Of course ducks migrate when their water freezes, but I'm not sure how DU plays in to this...please explain.

"When this happens I personally can see an increase in our duck population within a matter of a few days."
*Yes, if ducks are migrating, it would make sense that the populations would seem to "increase" in southern states. I agree with this statement.

"We can not make the weather turn cold but we can improve our habitat and resident population. In doing this maybe some of these migraters will want to stick around."
*Again, I ask, how will your organiztion force birds to ignore natural instincts and stay here?

"If we give them proper breeding grounds, maybe they would even stay and breed with some of our resident ducks."
*Proper breeding grounds for ducks have never, nor ever will be, in Georgia. When ducks migrate to Georgia, they come here in October-February and pass through. They then fly north to begin the actual breeding process. How can we create proper breeding grounds in Georgia that will be more beneficial and/or different from the current breeding grounds that the ducks are use to in the PPR?


----------



## muddy_feet (Mar 1, 2007)

What's the big deal with mallards anyway 
The use the same habitat as any other species.

Why not just say "we will release mallards" and make a more woody and merganzer environment.

I can name plenty of tammies shoots "private refugee"

I can see the places were DU have improved the wetlands much more than I can see the so called 2%.


 Some need to read more into the biology of waterfowl, hence migratory birds.....last time I bought a duck stamp it didn't have residental bird stamp on it 

This isn't Field of Dreams so the phrase "Build it, they will come" doesn't apply.

Resident population, please........... 
What about ringnecks, blue bills, gadwald, canvasbacks, teal......??????  Where is their resident population?  The state parks have a good resident mallard population....their called muskovy's 

Never gonna happen and why would it....you can't change evolution.  Just be happy with our woodies or just fill-up the truck and pull the boat to a location like so many of us do.

Just practice and preach good ethic on land and in the waders.  Don't shoot hens, don't shoot over the limit, respect other hunters, don't skybust, pick up cripples....


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 1, 2007)

I do applaud you effort, however I'm with the anti's on this one! As much as you would like to help, GA will never be a big waterfowl state. It wouldn't matter if we turned the entire state into a refuge. The Atlantic flyway hugs the coast line. Ducks do not and will not breed here. The breeding takes place in the PPR. It would also suprise you as to the numbers of wooducks that migrate. Despite what you think, DU has spent millions in GA and helped to conserve thousands of acres for habitat. I feel that it's wonderful that you and your associates are willing to do something instead of like most sit around and complain. Join your local established DU chapter and help out, if you don't have one look into starting one!


----------



## arrow4u (Mar 1, 2007)

i aint a big BASHER, and nor did i realize that there were this many on this board.
Agarr,
you said that this wont help, youre full of crap!!! if it wont work or help than you need to stay at home next season!!!!!!!!!!!! the reason that ducks migrate is mainly for FOOD, so that being said take Arkansas and put up a MILLION malls and see if the ducks winter there. if you take away their food they WILL NOT come.

muddyfeet,
what do you know about the 70's and early 80's???I'm the same age as you are. I did not have fortune to hunt then because i was still in dippers like you!!! I have had the pleasure of talking to the previous generation and listing to there waterfowling stories, one of the best spots i know of is now SURROUNDED by a home builder in Suwanee.the old fellow that i know said in the early 80's they would kill there limits almost every time

GEORGIA AIN'T ARKANSAS AND IT NEVER WILL BE,
BUT ARKANSAS WILL BE GEORGIA IF WE DONT DO SOMETHING


----------



## Nitro (Mar 1, 2007)

take em said:


> As co-founder of D.O.G. we are looking for all kinds of feedback.Let us know why you think GWA was not successful and what you think may be done to correct these problems.Without our fellow hunters help,this project would be very difficult.Give us the good and the bad.We need both sides of the issues to make this work.D.O.G. has every intention of working WITH hunters and we need all the information we can get.
> 
> Thanks,Brian



Arrow4u- Read what Brian wrote......

You are welcome to spend your money with D.O.G. 

My crap filled money will continue to be spent with Delta and DU...........

Someday, when I have as much realworld experience as you, I will realize the errors of my ways.... Thanks for the great job convincing me to support D.O.G. 

FWIW, I have killed Wigeon, Pintail and Mallards where the Mall of Georgia is now in the 80s.....

There is still plenty of suitable, undeveloped habitat in Georgia. Without the protection of managed nesting habitat in Canada and the PPR , there will be no ducks to migrate here. 

You have your dollars and ideas focused on the wrong end of the flyway.

Good Luck. I am done. I am tired of trying to educate the unteachable.......


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Mar 1, 2007)

8Ball, I'm not a big duck hunter, but you have my support


----------



## d_white (Mar 1, 2007)

Arrow,
I think you missed the point...of several posts.
The good and mostly bad have been listed.
Also, SS said nothing about hunting in the 70s and 80s, but mentioned discussing hunting in years past with people IN THEIR 70s and 80s.



> GEORGIA AIN'T ARKANSAS AND IT NEVER WILL BE,
> BUT ARKANSAS WILL BE GEORGIA IF WE DONT DO SOMETHING



Nope, Georgia will never be Arkansas.  And I don't think the concern here is Arkansas becoming Georgia, being as this "organization" is for Georgia, and not Arkansas, and has no control on whether or not Arkansas becomes Georgia, whatever that means.

I think you boys' hearts are in the right places, but the Georgia migratory waterfowl population comes from elsewhere.  Like AG said; wrong end of the flyway.  Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## knobcreek11 (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the " basic idea " of this organization is getting stretched out in too many directions. If kept simple and focused on a few basic things it could very beneficial to waterfowlers here in the state of georgia.

DU and Delta are great organizations, They are both very similar and also both very different. But they both do an excellent job covering their areas of expertise.

DU conserves vital breeding and nesting areas and also wintering habitat.

Delta focuses on research and properly managing the nesting areas through programs like hen houses, predator control and adopt a pothole. They also represent the hunting community in the fight for hunters rights, mainly on a national stage 

Now what would be beneficial is a local organization filling in the void that these two organizations do not actively cover here in the state. 

1. fighting for hunters rights and forming a close working relationship with the DNR and USFWS to get more hunting opportunities open and available to us hunters here in georgia. 

2. Volunteering thier time helping both USFWS and DNR with projects on WMA's and NWR's.

3. Identifying potential waterfowl habitat or neglected habitat and working to get these areas better funded through DU or federal wildlife programs or even locally funded.

4. Get the youth in our state more active in hunting and introduce kids who have never hunted to the sport through youth hunts and youth camps.

5. Form a close working relationship with both DU and Delta and work together within the state.

Things that the organization should stay away from:

1. Releasing mallards......BAD IDEA (I wont even go into it)
2. Raising money to buy up property for " private refuges "
3. Competing with DU or Delta or talking negatively about them.

There can never be to many organizations out there as long as they work together and are doing whats in the best intrest for us and the ducks.

I think most importantly we need a voice here in georgia fighting for us hunters and working to get more areas open to hunt in our state.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2007)

I duck hunted in Georgia in the 60's, 70's and 80's.  I whacked every kind of duck on the eastern flyway in Georgia and No. Florida back then.

While I applaud anyone who is willing to get off the couch and do something for ducks, the science favors AGARR's position overwhelming.  We don't have enough ducks on the eastern flyway so that they never run out of feed and have to come farther south than Arkansas, unless we have a freak winter storm.  DU and Delta are both working toward thet end of increasing duck populations.  I really like Delta's predator control  position and I'm a little put out with DU's attack on that plan.

We can add feed to some WMA's and it will help some, but we will not be like the old days until we have so many ducks being hatched and raised that they once again they black the sky.

Good luck!


----------



## muddy_feet (Mar 2, 2007)

arrow4u said:


> i aint a big BASHER, and nor did i realize that there were this many on this board.
> Agarr,
> you said that this wont help, youre full of crap!!! if it wont work or help than you need to stay at home next season!!!!!!!!!!!! the reason that ducks migrate is mainly for FOOD, so that being said take Arkansas and put up a MILLION malls and see if the ducks winter there. if you take away their food they WILL NOT come.
> 
> ...




First off learn to read then try to argue your point of view but until then bang your drum somewhere else.  I'm sure your 30 arces of woods in your area doesn't hold ducks so YOU do something about it instead of coming down in our area.  WE do stuff for our ducks around here.  Instead of having 60 mini DU's why not support the PROVEN organizations in your areas.

You can lay off AGARR, he has passed on more shots than duck you'll ever kill.  

As for the dipper, they're alot better than panites.  I started duck hunting before duck hunting was cool, so peel off your DU and Browning sticker and kick your crocks off, Barney.  Your spot got bought up, so why didn't you do something to stop it....maybe contact your local DU or Delta, start an investment group ??????  Don't blame urban sprawl on your missed limits.

Call me selfish but your ducks or lack of duck never cross my mind.  I do my part so do yours.

I apologize if you took offense to this but I will not apologize for what I believe in.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 2, 2007)

yall relax or quit typing please


----------



## take em (Mar 3, 2007)

*answering a few questions*

As for releasing tame birds,there are a multitude of reasons why it does not work.  I have heard that a few in your local honey hole make for good live decoys but as a means of increasing our duck populations this would be a waste of time and money.  D.O.G. ,we think,would be best run as a corporation until we were able to obtain non-profit organization status.  We would definitely like for members to have a say so in how the money was spent.  Memberships would be our first means of fundraising but certainly not the only means.  Banquets are great but as we all know,it takes money up front to put these on.  As for corporate partnerships,both the corporations and georgia hunters would benefit.  Honestly I haven't given much thought to merchandise.  This could be an option provided that it did not take away from money that would be better spent on habitat.  D.O.G. would not be formed as a retail business and for that matter,is not a business at all.
    Perhaps "private refuges" was a bad way to put it.  I can certainly understand how this could be percieved as the formation of a private hunting club.  Certainly not our intentions.  D.O.G. would like to obtain land for all hunters to use. As we all know,huntable land is decreasing at a very rapid pace. As far as public lands such as WMAs,habitat improvement would be our goal whether it be food sources,woody boxes,or any other ideas that are feasable. Many WMAs have food plots planted for deer and turkey but how many have food sources for waterfowl?  We have been told by DNR officers that the state usually does not object to organizations improving habitat on their lands and will often accomodate them by opening gates and allowing easier access for organized work days. We will definitely be checking into this. As for woody boxes,it is not enough to just build them and put them out. They will be more successful if they are maintained. Not just placed and forgotten.Taking over maintenance of abandoned boxes put out by others would be a relatively inexpensive way to help.
      Do not think for a minute that D.O.G. is against nor wants to compete with organizations such as DU or Delta. Working on a local level WITH these organizations would certainly be in the best interest of us all. Both have achieved outstanding progress. I do think that Delta is on to something with their ideas on predator control. As far as DU causing ducks not to migrate,this is not what I meant at all. What I meant was that because of their excellent work the ducks do not HAVE to migrate for food or habitat with the exception of harsh winter weather. Y'all don't have to keep telling me,I know that none of us can control the weather. 
      As for the mallards,we know that they are the most hunted species of ducks,but not the most abundant in our state. Would D.O.G. like to see more mallards in GA? Of course we would,but they are not the only ducks that inhabit our state.  I think we should start with what we already have. Does it really matter if a child's first duck hunt is for mallards or woodys or gadwall or for that matter even a hooded merganser? Or is it more important for them to be hunting? Personally,I am all for the hunting. I just hope that todays youth have a place to hunt with their children.
     Thanks to all who have posted comments about D.O.G. Feedback is what we need in order to develope into a successful organization. Any information will be helpful. One last thought before I go. Arguements rarely get us anywhere but constructive criticism can be beneficial. There is no need to argue but there is a need to discuss. Let's please keep this a discussion.
     Thanks to you all,Brian


----------



## one shot one kill (Mar 3, 2007)

*practical advice*

If D.O.G. could provide a realistic working businiess plan
describing the buseiness plan its objectives, its stratagies
the market it is in and its finacial forecast, this would aid prospective members in making there decision to join or not. This would also put to rest how others veiw this organazation.
To try to receive feedback such an early stage of the org.
would only hinder  your start up. Every business or org.
when starting up will have it's opponents. The key is to beleive in what you are doing and have a written business plan.
 This business plan will aid you in getting funding such as grants, and will show investors what they are getting for their money.
 Sales and Marketing should play a large role in your org.
the way the public sees this org. will determine if it is a
sucsess or not.
 Incorprate, ally your self with other orgs. like you, plan well, dont fail to plan.

As for the way you plan on increasing duck habitat/or repairs get with experts in these fields, learn from the mistakes others have made and dont make them yourself.
 People by nature need to be led if you think you can help others in the prosuite of waterfowel inlightment so be it.

Best of luck, Get started, it will work.


----------



## Musket (Mar 5, 2007)

Hang in there, 8ball.  Nothing wrong with improving habitat.  They may not breed here (like the 4 mallards are doing on my pond, right now), but, if they come thru, we can ask them to fly down for some vittles.
If improving Ga. habitat is such a waste of time, then why the heck has DU, Ga. Power, Budweiser and Ga./Pacific spent so much money?  Hummm, I wonder.
I live right down the road from you, near McGraw-Ford and I'd like to see something improved on that WMA.
BTW, was that you I ran into on the Oglethorpe lake with the home-made boat toward the end of the season?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Musket yeah that be me. I am still tring to do my part to keep the waterfowl for Georgia on my mind. I spoke to the DNR and they said that any WMA's that we wanted to have a work day on that they would open the gates and let us in. We can work on any new or old wet lands and put duck boxes and varmit control.  I know that Magraw-Ford needs some work I am the one who rebuilt the beaver dam. Some kids thought it would be funny to watch all the water run out. Well I jumped in the water and started enter weaving sticks mub and grasses until the water stopped running out. Thanks for the vote. Keep it going man. Hope to see you at the Magraw-Ford work day soon.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 6, 2007)

I dont know a thing about ducks, other than they go QUACK QUACK............but Im willing to help any organization with the right ideas, I just dont know what the right ideas are, anybody got any links or info to PROVE any of your remarks and critisizm.


----------



## mdubnik (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a link to DU's web page about conservation work:
http://www.ducks.org/conservation/

This is a link to GA DU's page about their projects/work in Georgia (including driving directions to the projects):
http://www.ducks.org/Georgia/GAContent/841/GeorgiaDUProjects.html

This is a link to the new capital campaign and conservation initiative being advanced by Georgia DU, called _Wings over Georgia._:
http://southern.ducks.org/PDF/WOG-web.pdf

This is more from the DU Southern Regional Office in Jackson, MS on conservation work in Georgia:
http://www.ducks.org/Page1720.aspx

Finally, this is a link to a visual diagram showing where DU's money is spent:
http://www.ducks.org/Georgia/GAContent/839/YourDUDollar.html


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 6, 2007)

That is great info on DU and I find it all interesting, but,specifically what I want to know is some of the stuff that  has been said here, it may be common knowledge to some of you that have killed ducks before, but not to me I have not, 
Example, where do all the different species of ducks migrate? where do they come from what do they do? so forth and so on, Im not wanting the "other " org's stuff just the studies that may or maynot have been done to tell me what I need to learn about ducks, and their habits.


----------



## Musket (Mar 6, 2007)

One thing I forgot to mention is that I have been a DU member since 1979.  That will cease, soon, if DU doesn't do something to convince Bank of America to stop their credit card program for illeagal aliens.
MBNA, which was the credit grantor for the DU visa, was bought by Bank of America.  Now B of A wants to give credit cards to potential terrorists without so much as a credit or background check.
I don't mind helping legal immigrants that come here looking for the American Dream, but, I have a HUGE problem with handing out credit cards to Islamic extremists that pose as hispanics looking for work.
I've written the regional and state directors and got a reply, but not much satisfaction that DU intends to do anything.  I've written DU National Haedquarters and got NO reply.
If we stand by and let the jihadists take over this country, we can kiss duck hunting, along with our collective a$$e$ good bye.
Didn't really want to throw this patriotic stuff into a duck discussion, but, since a lot of folks in hear are DU members, I just thought you'd like to know who DU is in bed with.
I know I'm fixin' to catch a bunch of flack about this message, but, I think trying to preserve this country is worth me taking a few harsh words.  Fire away!!


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 7, 2007)

That's a good point Musket, the bad thing is almost all of the large banks in our country do the same thing. That's why there hasn't been any more attention on the subject than there has. If DU switched banks, which is fine with me, they would be hard pressed to find a bank that didn't do that! I know how you feel and it makes me absolutely sick!

BM, a majority of the ducks in North America spend the summer and fall breeding, nesting, and raising young in Central Canada, in a region known as the "Prarie Pothole Region. These ducks then migrate down 3 of the main flyways as colder temperatures move in and food becomes scarce. These three flyways being the "Central Flyway", "Mississippi Flyway" and the "Atlantic Flyway". For the most part the ducks don't stray away from one of the major flyways. Some do, but the majority don't. They migrate south all the way to Florida and Mexico during the winter months and make their way back North in early spring. Hope this helps a little! 

For info on the PPR check this link out

http://www.ducks.org/Page49.aspx

for any other questions please post im sure someone can help! 

Kwak


----------



## mdubnik (Mar 7, 2007)

musket--

i agree with what you're saying, but it's so hard to say that those people applying for cards as any different that me and you applying for one.

i mean, how does the bank differentiate between 2 people unless they run checks...which would probably mean higher fees for the average consumer. not defending them, just asking the question.

as far as "DU being in bed with" bank of america...yeah, they give us more cash per year than any single corporate partner. i wasn't aware that it was such a big deal right now with them giving cards to potential terrorists.

also, i'd like to know who you have written to at DU. you mentioned you wrote the state and regional directors...who did you talk to?? send me a PM and let me know...i know most of those guys pretty well and could probably get you to someone that could answer your questions.


----------



## one shot one kill (Mar 12, 2007)

*heard threw the grape vine*

IS it true thAt h/d may be working with "DOG" if so what 
are they doing for you/

thats a good start


----------



## sdduckman (Mar 15, 2007)

*One thing that would help.....*

Duck hunting on the coast is real hunting opportunities in the National Wildlife Refuges. On the coast most of the ducks stay in the Savannah NWF. Even in a cold winter the duck have to go no further south. Savannah NWR does allow hunting but it is only in the rivers where there are very few ducks. That place can hold 50,000ducks. I have seen about that many there. It seems that is as far south as they go. The refuge on Blackbeard Isl. should be hunted too. NWR's are hunted in other states but very little in Ga.


----------



## knobcreek11 (Mar 15, 2007)

Like I said before, this new group needs to focus more on getting more hunting opportunities open to duck hunters.

There are plenty of places in this state that have loads of ducks, but you cant hunt them.

I get sick and tired of people saying there are no ducks in georgia, I have seen thousands of birds in some areas that are closed to hunting. We pay for the NWR's ( through duck stamps) we should be able to use them.


----------



## take em (Mar 17, 2007)

grunt tube said:


> might i make another suggestion to you 8ball? i know that spelling and puncuation can be a very challenging task at times and everyone is guilty of error.  but every single post you made is full of errors that really dont look like a typo. in order for this organization to take off  first thing you need is someone who is literate to be on your side to start talking to people for you, and writing any and all material that might go out. because i feel like im talking to billy bob who got drunk and came up with some save the world plan!



Hey tube,
       Perhaps you should read your own posts before you start criticizing someone elses.Apparently they did not teach proper punctuation in Bartow either.Yes,that would be with a capital B.You see,it is a proper noun therefore it should be capitalized.While we are on the subject of capital letters,you might also like to know that each new sentence should begin with one.By the way,punctuation is spelled with a t after the c for future reference.You might want to try a comma between error and but instead of a period.However,you could leave the period if you were to somehow structure these two statements as seperate sentences.Am I going too fast for you?As for the statement"because i feel like im talking to billy bob".Is this a sentence or an answer to a question that has not been asked?By the way,the word I should always be capitalized even when used in the word I'm which requires an apostrophe.I am sure that an english professor could find fault in any of my posts,however I am not the one poking fun at others.Dang, I don't even know if english should be capitalized when used in this context.Do I really care?Not really,because it is not about spelling or grammar.The issue is about preserving our hunting heritage for our children.I hope this is the last time I feel compelled to reply to a post such as this.There are just too many important issues to be dealt with to waste my time answering to people who obviously have their own agendas.


                        Thanks for your time, Brian
P.S. Billy Bob is a proper name and should always be capitalized............


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 18, 2007)

And it's proper to place two spaces after a period at the end of a sentence.  Just like this.


----------



## take em (Mar 19, 2007)

GA_Hunter said:


> And it's proper to place two spaces after a period at the end of a sentence.  Just like this.



Thanks for the tip GA hunter. I will remember this next time I write a formal letter.


----------



## Sling (Mar 19, 2007)

While I don't think D.O.G.  will ever "fly", I must admit it IS a very catchy acronym.  What if other states did the same:
TN, TX - DOT
AL, AR, AZ, AL, - DOA (bummer)
CA - DOC....


----------



## 8ball (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I am doing my best to make D.O.G. fly and soar it will with a little help from all of you.
Regardless of my spelling or proper english grammer that is not the point. I never set out to save the world but I would like to help out my own state. However I did speak with Home Depot and they are going to donate the lumber and supplies to build wood duck boxes. Even better they are going to let the kids build them for there Sat work day. I set out to get kids envolved and I am doing all I can. 
Thanks guys for all of the feed back some better than others but all of it is good. I never expected that everyone would want be a part of this and I am also sure that a lot of people are thinking that there are a lot of scams but I assure you that this is not a scam. I am just tring to do my part do help.


----------



## arrow4u (Mar 20, 2007)

hey Jay,
 you got my number let me know bout the home depot thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muddy_feet (Mar 20, 2007)

Sling said:


> While I don't think D.O.G.  will ever "fly", I must admit it IS a very catchy acronym.  What if other states did the same:
> TN, TX - DOT
> AL, AR, AZ, AL, - DOA (bummer)
> CA - DOC....




DOG 

Good luck, I know everyone including me has made negative comments but I  your effort and that's the attitude everyone needs.


----------



## take em (Apr 3, 2007)

*mallards breeding in GA*

Went to the turkey woods sat a.m. Didn't hear any gobbles but while sitting on a ridge we kept hearing ducks. The distinct squeal of woodies.Also a lot of quacking.Decided to give up on the turkeys and go check the swamp. What a beautiful sight. Two pair of woodies. Even better was the mallards. Swimming in pairs. Sixteen in all. Could they be breeding here? Hard to say but they were definitely seperated into pairs and swimming in different areas of the swamp. The only ones not paired were two lone drakes. Reinforces the fact that we need to try to let the hens go. What do y'all think? Is it possible they were nesting here or just passing through already paired up?I hope they were here to stay.


----------

